# Circuito de protección vs la influenza humana



## karl (Abr 30, 2009)

Saludos a todos!

Ok, espero que esto sea como la rueda de refacción en el coche, quita espacio y ensucia lo que se guarda en la cajuela si no se necesita, pero si se necesita es una ventaja.

Aqui en la zona cero de la nueva pandemia tenemos un problema, (bueh, varios   ) pero del que quiero hablar es la falta de los $%&!#$ cubrebocas, (si, son utiles, reducen el riesgo de contaminación hasta en un 80%, principalmente porque bloquean la boca y nariz de que nos agarremos (o intentemos hacer "bolitas del Dr. Nariz"  ), y protegen del "efecto escopetazo" que tenemos al hablar.

Obviamente esto hace que el precio de los mismos se vaya por las nubes (han llegado a venderlos en $50, que es mas o menos un dia de trabajo para un obrero por estos lares), de aqui que pasen tres cosas:
1 hay media humanidad sin protección en la calle
2 hay cerdos (no de los de la gripe, si no de los de dos patas) que sacan ganancias del 10000% (si, diezmil por ciento, ya que normalmente cuestan 50 centavos)
3 cuando el gobierno dice "tambien se puede usar tal tela" esta se acabe.

De ahi mi solución, y que espero que le sirva a alguien mas, un "comparador" de tela para cubrebocas.
el circuito que es una adaptación al hecho por la revista "Saber Electrónica" como un detector de humedad, sirve para comparar la cantidad de vaho que pasa atravez de una tela, y con ello tener idea de la efectividad de la misma como protección (aunque el plástico Thermofit sacó la mejor calificación, desafortunadamente no sirve para hacer un cubrebocas   ), el circuito es un transistor Darlington que prende un LED, el sensor (mi modificación) es un pedazo de papel kleenex de 3 mm de largo por 5 mm de alto, prensado entre dos alambres (los electrodos), se sopla sobre este papel, unas 10 veces, tan cerca como sea posible, y se cuentan los segundos que tarda el LED en apagarse.
La idea es comparar lo que tarda en apagarse con una tela X y un cubrebocas, la tela X se puede usar para un cubrebocas bueno si necesita menos tiempo para apagar el LED que el cubrebocas.

Espero que este circuito le sirva a alguien.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 30, 2009)

No seria mas simple permanecer alcoholizado?


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 30, 2009)

jejejje yo queria comprarme una mascara para los gases para ver si me podia salvar de la influenza, pero creo que mejor tratare con tu circuito para ver que me pondre


----------



## zaiz (Abr 30, 2009)

Como que le falta alimentación al colector y el emisor como que anda por otro lado, o no entiendo el circuito.


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 30, 2009)

jejejeje ahora que veo bien tu circuito si es cierto  como va a encender el led si no lo estas polarizando?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 30, 2009)

a esta nadie la vence! ;wink:


----------



## zaiz (Abr 30, 2009)

¿No irán al revés el colector y el emisor?  Es decir, ¿intercambiados?  ...mmm...


----------



## ivan_mzr (Abr 30, 2009)

> a esta nadie la vence! ;wink:



Mientras no uses este


----------



## karl (May 1, 2009)

ok, seguramente puse mal la bateria, (no me aprendo aún cual es el positivo y cual el negativo), por eso tambien explique que es un par de transistores en arreglo Darlington.

Otra cosa, la base del transistor se polariza por la humedad en el sensor, el pedazo de papel, al humedecerse puede conducir una corriente muy pequeña, pero suficiente para que el LED empiece a brillar,  voy a revisarlo con calma (apenas hice las pruebas hoy, pues se me estan acabando los cubrebocas y no quiero llegar a lo que marcó Ivan Mzr


----------



## Chico3001 (May 1, 2009)

*Ultimas noticias: ya identificaron al culpable de la influenza..... !!!!* 

Abajo incluyo la fotografia del sospechoso #1


----------



## CesarTkgo69 (May 1, 2009)

uuuy q fuerte la imagen jejejeje

Está bueno el circuito, es como multifucional
de muestreo o algo asi =D
Gracias por el aporte

Saludos
Chauz


----------



## Tacatomon (May 1, 2009)

Dios mio, un beso negro...

blanco...

Esta mejor la mascara del dark vader, Sable laser no incluido.

Saludos


----------

